# Dabblings



## Dabbler (Mar 28, 2021)

I do a lot of really little and short projects, so I hardly ever remember to take pictures, etc.  Here's an attempt to post some of these shorts.

Last fall (I think) JohnN and I went out to a garage in Springbank where then guy had lots of random stuff for sale... The thing John wanted was not at all acceptable, but I found a little slide storage unit, all metal, for a steal:






This week I removed all of the 200+ spot welds and took out all the dividers... Now I have an improvised end mill / R8 collet storage!

- that was needed as I recently acquired another batch of end mills.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 28, 2021)

Hand storage that will be.
I had some slide storage boxes that I was going to use for similar storage but they were NOS and I couldn't bring myself to cut the dividers out. Sold them for more than I paid so there's that.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 28, 2021)

sorry.... NOS?


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 28, 2021)

New Old Stock. They were brand new from 1968. Still had the original, unused, pre-printed paper to record what was in each slot. It had a print date of 1968.


----------

